# Dry Rubs for smoked meat



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I'm just getting into this smoked meat thing and I am loving it. I wish I hadn't waited so long. But anyways, what are some good recipes that you use for dry rubs? I found one for brisket that I am going to use as a base and add to it for different meats: 

1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons Spanish paprika
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon celery salt
1 tablespoon lemon pepper
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon freshly ground white pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

I'm sure others have been through this before, so figured I would try and learn from others. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

That looks like a good rub to me. Very close to what I use. I season my brisket like I would season a steak, maybe just a little heavier. The only issue I have had is my smoker is a little warmer in the right rear corner, so I rotate shelves every 2 hours and turn the brisket 180 degrees(I usually smoke 3-4 biskets at a time). If I do not rotate I get some serious burnt ends on that corner.

You may also want to try rubbing your brisket, ribs, butts with some prepared mustard(I use the store brands or whatever is cheapest). It only takes a thin layer. This adds no flavor believe it or not, but makes a nice crust with you rub sprinkled onto it.

Remember low and slow, Brisket usually takes me at least 11 hours at 225 degrees.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I definitely season my briskets differently than I do my ribs and butts. I never use lemon pepper or celery salt on the meat (I put celery salt in my sauce), but that's just me. And when I use chili powder I use a quality one and usually add cumin. I've also gotten away from using paprika lately. Right now I've stopped making rubs and just start sprinkling the seasoning I want directly on the meat, in the quantities I like. Lots of salt and thick-ground pepper, granulated garlic, whatever sounds good. Some like a sweet rub and use brown or sugar in the raw. Start there, take notes, and see what you like. I too season my brisket like a steak--Montreal Steak Season makes a great brisket rub.

Also, when firing up the smoker it's just about as easy to cook two pieces of meat as it is one, so season them differently. Try mustard on one, just the rub on the other, then see if the mustard is worth your time and mess. You can also play with foil, and when you foil and compare the diffs. Temps too.

There are soooo many rub recipes out there, and every bonehead on the Web has their own opinions (including this one). So play around, find what you like. You may also want to join a local group like the IMBBQA, the best BBQ group in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great recipe Utahgreenhead!

There's been plenty of rub recipes posted here in the past. Try the UWN search engine and ask for "rubs"; you'll get some gooduns.

.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Gumbo hit it on the nose try all different ways and decide for yourself. I tried the mustard a couple of times and personally did not like it as much as just the rub. Other people eating that same brisket thought it was the best ever. Every different way I have tried has been great just some greater than others. Just be careful or you will have to stop hunting and fishing so you can stay in camp tending the smoker for your family and friends so when they get back to camp from tagging out on 4 pointers and catching 3 pound rainbows they can have a slice of heaven from the smoker. It is a dilemna you will face.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Gumbo said:


> I definitely season my briskets differently than I do my ribs and butts. I never use lemon pepper or celery salt on the meat (I put celery salt in my sauce), but that's just me. And when I use chili powder I use a quality one and usually add cumin. I've also gotten away from using paprika lately. Right now I've stopped making rubs and just start sprinkling the seasoning I want directly on the meat, in the quantities I like. Lots of salt and thick-ground pepper, granulated garlic, whatever sounds good. Some like a sweet rub and use brown or sugar in the raw. Start there, take notes, and see what you like. I too season my brisket like a steak--Montreal Steak Season makes a great brisket rub.
> 
> Also, when firing up the smoker it's just about as easy to cook two pieces of meat as it is one, so season them differently. Try mustard on one, just the rub on the other, then see if the mustard is worth your time and mess. You can also play with foil, and when you foil and compare the diffs. Temps too.
> 
> There are soooo many rub recipes out there, and every bonehead on the Web has their own opinions (including this one). So play around, find what you like. You may also want to join a local group like the IMBBQA, the best BBQ group in Utah.


I added emphasis. I wish I remembered that part more often. I too often make something great (or terrible) and have little idea of what I did.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My smoker is a UDS and my very favorite thing is the brisket. I do a full brisket from Sam's Club about as small as they have, usually 13-14 lbs. Mine take about 10 hours or so. The rub I use is:
From pegleg on utahbbq forum
Bear's Brisket Rub

2 tablespoons garlic powder 
2 tablespoons onion powder 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons pepper 
1 tablespoon thyme 
1 cup dark brown sugar


I have found that the larger ones take way too long to cook and this smaller size feeds 20+. It is about the same price as getting just the 6 lb point as the point is about double the price/lb.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This rib rub is the basic rub recipe that Neanderthal Man used in the caves of France 1400 years before Redneckathal Man took over cooking over a wood fire. 

I added coriander to the time-honored recipe and then gave it a catchy name: 

Grandpa Tim's Raccoon Rub

Ingredients:
½ cup - brown sugar 
4 tbsp - paprika
2 tbsp - salt
2 tbsp - coriander
1 tbsp - black pepper 
1 tbsp - garlic powder
1 tbsp - chili powder 
1 tsp - cayenne pepper

The rub is great on wild game ribs and pulled racoon.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30367-elk-ribs-3.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37957-pulled-raccoon.html


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Loving it. Thanks for the ideas, I really do appreciate it. At your suggestion Wyogoob, I used the search and you were right. Thanks. Also, what is a UDN? I've not heard of those? I ended up purchasing a Masterbuilt Smoker from Cabelas. It's the model with the digital temp control, and built in meat thermomteter. 

So far I've only smoked a chicken and a brisket. Chicken was a huge success, and the brisket was a little tough. Turns out I didn't go long enough and took it out when it was 160 internal temp on the meat. I now know better. 

You guys are all a huge source of info. I do appreciate and thanks. I will post pics next time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Utahgreenhead said:


> Loving it. Also, what is a UDN?


UDS? If so, it is an ugly drum smoker, home made smoker made out of a drum using lump charcoal. I have found that the brisket is much better pulled vs sliced, so I go for at least 195 and preferably 205, of course it continues to cook as it rests wrapped in heavy duty foil for about 30 minutes. I have heard of a lot of different complicated methods with foil and turning and flipping and this way during the blue moon or that way during a red moon, etc, but I simply put it fat side down and leave it until at least 195 w/o ever opening it up. Of course, the UDS can be a little different than others, I have had others react like I was cursing their mother to do it fat side down. Others insist it must be fat up to trickle through, but mine has worked much better down after having tried it both ways.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's one I tried on ribs tonight:

Memphis Style Rub

Yield: Makes 2 cups This is enough for a _bunch_ of ribs, a quarter this much would be enough to try it out.

Ingredients:
1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup garlic powder
1/4 cup mild chili powder (use medium or hot to kick up the heat)
3 tablespoons salt
3 tablespoons black pepper
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons celery seeds
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon dried thyme
3 teaspoons cumin
2 teaspoons dry mustard
2 teaspoons ground coriander
2 teaspoons ground allspice

Ribs are rubbed and rested for about an hour before going on the smoker at 225 degrees for about 4-1/2 hours or until they hit 190 degrees internal. I used a couple pans of hickory chips.









Out of the smoker to rest for a few.









Cut up and ready to serve.









I quite liked them, the herbs and spices accent the pork well... Mrs. Cooky asked where the sauce was... I guess it will be a sweeter rub and a nice sugary sauce next time.









.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The rub sounds good Cooky. Ribs look nice and moist!

Like Mrs Cooky, I prefer some sauce as well.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Utahgreenhead said:


> So far I've only smoked a chicken and a brisket. Chicken was a huge success, and the brisket was a little tough. Turns out I didn't go long enough and took it out when it was 160 internal temp on the meat. I now know better.


A lot of people put too much importance on the rub. In my opinion, keep the rub simple at first and get a few of the other details down which have a bigger impact on the end result: fire control, stable temps, clean smoke, cooking temp, finishing temp, resting time, etc. Which rub to use comes after all those. And make sure you have the ability to measure the temp and tenderness of the meat. You can't go by time--it's done when it gives up and you can insert a meat probe thermometer into the meat and it goes in like butta'.

If you're going to foil your brisket--and many do--160 internal is about the right place to do that. Then continue to cook to 192 - 200 or to whatever degree of tenderness you like.


----------

